# [OT] - Addio pinguino Intel implementa palladium

## lotti

http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=4161

 :Crying or Very sad: 

noooo

----------

## Peach

 *Quote:*   

> Per ora non possiamo far altro che segnarci il nome di una serie di processori: Intel Pentium D 820, 830 e 840 dual core. Evitarli non significa boicottare, ma risparmiarsi probabili problemi.

 

nn penso ci sia bisogno di aggiungere altro.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh ma qui dice che implementa non che verra' usato. Anche gli itanium dovevano essere il top ma non hanno fatto questo grande scalpore. Inoltre intel deve guardarsi bene le spalla da amd perche' se questi non lo implementeranno intel rischia. Comunque e' una mia idea

----------

## otaku

beh non possono monopolizzare l'informatica... anche windows xp doveva essere incopiabile e ultrasicuro, ma giravano copie retail italiane sui p2p una settimana prima dell'uscita ufficiale... magari ci si sposterà dalle crack ai modchip come le console  :Wink: 

che poi l'articolo parla di amministrazione in remoto ad un livello più basso del SO, ma chi impedisce a intel di ficcarci una bella backdoor?

onestamente spero che sta fregatura si dimostri l'ennesima tecnologia che deve rivoluzionare il mondo e che poi a distanza di due mesi nessuno ne sa più nulla o quasi...

@fedeliallalinea: infatti confido molto in AMD

----------

## Tiro

ci si chiede chi comprerà mai questi chip...e anche il peggior conoscitore del computer capirà di aver comprato un pacco di pc e vorrà farselo cambiare...e subito!

se intel vuole vuole darsi la zappa sui piedi lo faccia pure...

::ovviamente la mia umile opinione::

----------

## sorchino

Non vorrei sbagliare ma al consorzio Palladium appartengono nomi quali:

AMD

IBM (leggi processori G4, G5... quindi pure i Mac sarebbero Palladium Inside..)

Sony

Intel

e non so chi altro.

Spero comunque sia l'ennesima bolla di sapone, teoricamente pure l'xbox era pronta a palladium mentre è uscito fuori un multimedia center dove può girare tutto ciò che di "pirata" può esistere, da giochi a mp3 passando per divx e altro.

Si vedrà.

----------

## federico

Perche' secondo loro ci facciamo fregare cosi' eh, siamo gli ultimi fessi...

Se davvero _tutti_ ci obbligheranno alle loro politiche di sicurezza, io saro' tra i primi a buttare giu' righe di codice o a progettare schede per sbloccare sto coso.

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

> Perche' secondo loro ci facciamo fregare cosi' eh, siamo gli ultimi fessi...
> 
> Se davvero _tutti_ ci obbligheranno alle loro politiche di sicurezza, io saro' tra i primi a buttare giu' righe di codice o a progettare schede per sbloccare sto coso.

 

AMEN, FRATELLO!

io sarò con te quando questo succederà!

----------

## oRDeX

Non sarete soli!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

basta non comprarli. il mercato lo facciamo anche noi, mi pare.  :Smile: 

peccato perche i dual-core mi avrebbero fatto parecchio comodo.

ps. resta cmq da vedere quanto la storia palladium possa durare... imho molto poco. secondo me gia dalla ver.2 sara' rimosso il supporto.

----------

## gutter

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. resta cmq da vedere quanto la storia palladium possa durare... imho molto poco. secondo me gia dalla ver.2 sara' rimosso il supporto.

 

Concordo, è da un pò che se ne sente parlare ma risultati non se ne sono visti. Ci vedo poco futuro.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Da quanto ho capito la tecnologia di controllo dei "diritti" starebbe nel chip della scheda madre, non nel processore...

Non ci resta che sperare in qualche compagnia indipendente che possa produrre delle shcede madri intel-compatibili senza la fregatura....

Intanto inizio oggi a boicottare l'intel (dovevo comprarmi il portatile centrino ma preferisco aspettare il turion a questo punto  :Wink:  )

----------

## mrfree

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> peccato perche i dual-core mi avrebbero fatto parecchio comodo.

 

Bhe puoi sempre scegliere AMD (non mi pare che nei nuovi X2 ci sarà qualcosa del genere)  :Wink: 

----------

## Vurdak

Più che passa il tempo e più Palladium sta diventando una sorta di Strategia del Terrore...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

lieve OT

a batteria come siam messi con i turion? apprezzabile il fatto dei 64bit, ma se voglion far concorrenza ai centrino [ed ipoteticamente agli apple  :Smile:  ] bisogna curare quest'aspetto ed anche il wireless che deve essere funzionante al 100% [ovviamente sto parlando di linux]

Per ora solo Acer e Asus vendono turion, (asus monta nvidia, Acer ATI) anche se in america HP ha lanciato un portatile, ma chissà quando arriverà da noi

----------

## TwoMinds

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> basta non comprarli. il mercato lo facciamo anche noi, mi pare.  

 

...si si... lo fanno gente che compra il pc e pensa che icspì venga regalato...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Scusate la mia ignoranza... però in un topic dove si danno opinioni sul palladium c'è nessuno che sa spiegare come dovrebbe funzionare tale aggeggio?  :Very Happy: 

Mi preoccupa per esempio la storia della gestione da remoto....

----------

## diego_82

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   peccato perche i dual-core mi avrebbero fatto parecchio comodo. 
> 
> Bhe puoi sempre scegliere AMD (non mi pare che nei nuovi X2 ci sarà qualcosa del genere) 

 

E comunque a livello di prestazioni sono meglio gli X2

----------

## xchris

io sono sempre stato intel inside (a parte uno sfortunatissimo amd k6).

Sara' la volta che lascero' Intel... questo e' certo!

(anche se la protezione sara' scavallabile in qualche modo)

Da un po' di tempo sono anche su Apple.. e potrebbe essere la volta che mollo x86&co.

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Inoltre intel deve guardarsi bene le spalla da amd perche' se questi non lo implementeranno intel rischia

 

Quoto quanto detto da "Fedeli", questi rischiano un flop strategico di mercato ...... roba da fallimento !!!

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> io sono sempre stato intel inside (a parte uno sfortunatissimo amd k6)

 

Cavoli, io sono sempre stato amd inside a parte quest'ultimo portatile e continuo ad utilizzare giorno e notte sti due k6 e k7 che sono una bomba... Non c'e' motivo di fare cattiva pubblicita' a buoni prodotti solo perche' questi non appaiono in tivvi  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## AlterX

 *lotti wrote:*   

> http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=4161
> 
> noooo

 

Quando vedranno un forte calo di vendita su questi processori, e una crescita inevitabile

dei processori AMD, Intel capirà di aver fatto una bella ca***ta!!!

Già attualmente, IMHO, un AMD 

64bit (e chiamiamo solo in causa l'athlon e non l'Opteron) è per me migliore mille volte anche di un P4 HT.

Case come Intel o Microsoft, sfruttano la loro potenza (monopolio) per imporre delle idee che altrimenti sarebbero

eliminate a monte; AMD per fortuna, almeno per me, significa completa libertà e nessuna imposizione diretta o indiretta.

Ovviamente tutto IMHO  :Laughing: 

EDIT:

ho or ora letto di seguito dal link:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Come si vede, Intel opera in perfetto stile Microsoft: stiamo lavorando per la vostra sicurezza, ma non possiamo dirvi cosa facciamo, altrimenti tutta la sicurezza se ne andrebbe in malora. E chi si fa garante della bontà delle operazioni segrete? Ma noi, sciocchini.
> 
> 

 

Ahi ahi...il fallimento si avvicina!!

Ma come?!?! Io so che una tecnologia di sicurezza per essere efficace, deve essere aperta per testarne la reale validità?!?! Mah...

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Quando vedranno un forte calo di vendita su questi processori, e una crescita inevitabile
> 
> dei processori AMD, Intel capirà di aver fatto una bella ca***ta!!!

 

In realtà é una cosa un pò più sottile, perché non é detto che "il mercato" favorirà AMD. Se Windoze200x funzionerà solo su hardware Palladium potrebbe infatti essere il contrario.

In ogni caso la sostanza di palladium dovrebbe consistere in un sorta di chiave/firma per gli eseguibili che funzioneranno su di esso, ma credo che questa pagina tratti l'argomento abbastanza bene (dico credo perché non la ho letta  :Razz:  )

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Inoltre intel deve guardarsi bene le spalla da amd perche' se questi non lo implementeranno intel rischia

 

La vita ci insegna che se qualcosa può andare storto allora prima o poi lo farà....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se la gente che acquista i pc fosse responsabile e informata non dubito che intel vedrebbe affossare le proprie vendite pochi secondi dopo il lancio della nuova serie di processori...  :Twisted Evil: 

Purtroppo non è così e non sto nemmeno a farvi gli esempi delle migliaia di volte che speranze simili sono state tristemente e puntualmente disattese...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sperare che il mercato funzioni davvero come "regolatore" di tali abusi è un po' come credere alle favole...cosa che abbiamo dimostrato di fare benissimo purtroppo  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## federico

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ma come?!?! Io so che una tecnologia di sicurezza per essere efficace, deve essere aperta per testarne la reale validità?!?! Mah...

 

Questo lo sai tu e lo sa chi usa unix. Il concetto M$ di sicurezza e' esattamente quello sopra descritto.

----------

## iridium103

hey! Cos'è questa storia del controllo da remoto? nessuno ha il diritto di controllare cosa faccio io sul mio pc!!!!.

In ogni caso, dato che sono da sempre schierato con AMD (mi sono fatto tutti i loro proci dal k6 in poi), spero che si svegli e che non implementi nei suoi processori, una cosa che più di protezione e balle varie, mi sembra una violazione della privacy bella e buona...  :Twisted Evil: 

edited: no da un paio di ricerche su google l' Internet Privacy Act sembrerebbe non esistere  :Sad: 

----------

## AlterX

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Ma come?!?! Io so che una tecnologia di sicurezza per essere efficace, deve essere aperta per testarne la reale validità?!?! Mah... 
> 
> Questo lo sai tu e lo sa chi usa unix. Il concetto M$ di sicurezza e' esattamente quello sopra descritto.

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  Effettivamente....

beh ho notato un incremento di vendita di pc basati su AMD ultimamente, a prescindere dalla fascia di utenza o altro...

se continua così, non ci sarà reale pericolo...

----------

## Ic3M4n

come tutti coloro che hanno finora utilizzato intel e si sono espressi prima di me sono dell'opinione che sia la volta buona di passare ad AMD, logicamente se e fino a quando questo sia possibile... mi pare di aver capito che esiste una possibilità che anche AMD li utilizzi... (se micro$oft lo "impone" per far "funzionare" (mi sembra una parola grossa) winz) non credo che si astenga dal produrre chip inutili piuttosto che uscire dal mercato delle macchine che supportano il sistema operativo che attualmente domina il mercato (si lo so, con un monopolio assurdo). in ogni caso credo che in tal caso proverò il mio primo mac

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Ma come?!?! Io so che una tecnologia di sicurezza per essere efficace, deve essere aperta per testarne la reale validità?!?! Mah... 
> 
> Questo lo sai tu e lo sa chi usa unix. Il concetto M$ di sicurezza e' esattamente quello sopra descritto.

 

Beh anche nella comunità *nix ci sono molti sostenitori della sicurezza usando il lato oscuro.

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> P.S.= ma il palladium *_in teoria_* non violerebbe l' Internet Privacy Act firmato da Bill Clinton nel 1995?

 

Ne sono successe di cose dal 1995. Dopo Clinton Bush ha firmato tante di quelle cose nel nome della "lotta al terrorismo" da affondare qualsiasi norma in favore della Privacy emessa in precedenza. E la storia insegna che sciacalli ed avvoltoi sarebbero pronti ad appellarsi anche al terrorismo pur di far passare quello che gli interessa.

(Nota del Moderatore: comunque evitiamo di cambiare argomento per dibattere sulla lotta al terrorismo "in generale" e rimaniamo su palladium!)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   basta non comprarli. il mercato lo facciamo anche noi, mi pare.   
> 
> ...si si... lo fanno gente che compra il pc e pensa che icspì venga regalato...

 

non e' mai stata la massa a fare i cambiamenti nella storia, ma singoli pensatori che la governavano. (angolo mattutino del filosofo)

tradotto: sempre ci sono stati e sempre ci saranno gli utonti. sta a noi, piu immersi (e coscienti) delle implicazioni delle scelte del mercato a fare la differenza.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

tra (), io sono sempre stato un fan di intel, se nmon addirittura un attivista,  tecnologicamente e architetturalmente parlando: i suoi processori li ho infilati ovunque; la politica finora ben poco mi e' interessata. ma se fano ste cappellate beh, allora posso anche ben ripensarci, e prob. non saro' il solo.

Ma RIPETO: non lo si vedra' in questa prima release di palladium.. ma piuttosto nelle prossime.

Perche' perseverare e' diabolico.

----------

## AlterX

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> come tutti coloro che hanno finora utilizzato intel e si sono espressi prima di me sono dell'opinione che sia la volta buona di passare ad AMD, logicamente se e fino a quando questo sia possibile... mi pare di aver capito che esiste una possibilità che anche AMD li utilizzi... (se micro$oft lo "impone" per far "funzionare" (mi sembra una parola grossa) winz) non credo che si astenga dal produrre chip inutili piuttosto che uscire dal mercato delle macchine che supportano il sistema operativo che attualmente domina il mercato (si lo so, con un monopolio assurdo). in ogni caso credo che in tal caso proverò il mio primo mac

 

Io penso che molti, come me, abbiano usati sia Intel che AMD. Anzi almeno io, vi posso dire che su 10 pc che ho avuto fino ad ora, solo 3 erano Intel e solo per varie convenienze (offerte limitate, iniziale inconsapevolezza che ci fosse altro oltre Intel, ecc...); il resto erano tutti K5, K6, K7, Duron, Athlon (sia 32bit che 64bit). 

AMD è forte e valida: come ha creato un sistema a 64bit non assoluto ma inteso come estensione dei 32bit, allontanandosi di fatto da Intel, ed avendo avuto un grande successo per questo, non penso che si faccia "imporre" facilmente delle cose...almeno non più, essendo ormai una grossa realtà.

----------

## lavish

Io ero rimasto qui:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Microsoft has decided to drop its plans for Palladium and instead link its software to the NX flag, available on AMD 64-bit processors now, and maybe sometime soon from Chipzilla.
> 
> Longhorn will tie into the NX security flag in the 64-bit X86 instruction set, but CRN quotes a Microsoft spokesperson as saying it will have a complete story about its plans toward the end of this year.
> ...

 

Più info qui

Cos'è cambiato quindi in un anno?

----------

## X-Act!

Non sono informatissimo sulla questione, però quando iniziai a leggere di questa tecnologia, la interpretai in maniera un po' + costruttiva! Mi spiego meglio:

Se io fossi intel, amd o simili cercherei di implementere una tecnologia che faccia contenti tutti: se tu utente acquisti un software Microsoft, un cd Sony (anche lì si parla di strane protezioni anticopia ma questo è OT), un DVD protetto ecc. i famigerati "titolari dei diritti" potrebbero volere dei sistemi per "proteggersi dalla pirateria" come dicono loro e i miei processori dovrebbero essere in grado di offrire questo servizio. Ciò non toglie che se io scrivo una canzone e la pubblico su internet in copyleft o scrivo un software GPL questo non debba funzionare! Sono io "proprietario dei diritti" che in un certo senso non voglio proteggere i miei diritti e voglio che chiunque possa asoltare la mia canzone o usare il mio software e come potrebbe un processore impedirmelo?

Mi sembra credibile che i nuovi windows (e tutti i software che vorranno richiederlo) gireranno solo su processori Palladium, ma meno realistico ( :Shocked: ) che software che non lo richiederanno non potranno girare su processori che hanno queste caratteristiche. E' come dire che se hai una macchina che fa 200 km/h non sei libero di andarci a 50 per guardare il panorama (e si sa che a noi non piace guardare fuori solo attraverso le finestre...)!!

Purtroppo tutto questo è solo IMHO e lo avevo intuito solo scremando tutti i terorismi psicologici che sono da sempre venuti fuori al solo nominare Palladium.

E' chiaro che MS e Co. puntino a dire (come hanno già fatto + volte) che questa è la chiusura totale con la pirateria, che le major vogliano fare di tutto perchè sia così, e che grandi multinazionali come Intel non possano ignorare queste pressioni, ma magari non è così nera (lo spero...)

Concludo dicendo che anch'io sono sempre stato pro Intel (il mio P4 HT va da Dio!) e ora sono proprio curioso di sapere se dovrò cambiare religione a breve...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> non e' mai stata la massa a fare i cambiamenti nella storia, ma singoli pensatori che la governavano. (angolo mattutino del filosofo)

 

In questa affermazione c'è l'implicita affermazione che la Democrazia è bastata su presupposti sbagliati...  :Smile:  (tra cui la responsabilità dell'elettore...  :Rolling Eyes:  stesso dicasi per il cosiddetto "mercato")

Comunque per tornare IT mi sembra che il dramma di Palladium sia il fatto che tuttte le certificazioni siano gestite tramite server centrale... e che quindi questo "coso" necessiti di connettersi ad internet (scambiando chissà quali informazioni) per ricevere l'elenco delle applicazioni certificate...

Questo mi sembra infattibile a livello pratico... non tutti i pc sono connessi ad internet, inoltre l'elenco di TUTTE le applicazioni per windows potrebbe essere molto più grosso di tutto il portage... ma parecchio più grosso....

Vi immaginate questo chippettino che si scarica un giga di elenco da inernet?

Inoltre mi pare che questa sia una cosa di cui potrebbe accorgersi anche l'utonto (per fortuna)...

In fondo l'utonto chiede solo di continuare ad usare il pc per farci quello che cavolo gli pare, nel modo più semplice e indolore possibile...

Se dall'oggi al domani dovesse scoprire di non poter più leggere la sua collezione di mp3, i suoi bei divx scaricati (o dvd copiati), i suoi cazzo di giochini piratati, i suoi programmini craccati che usa da anni... penso che anche l'utonto forse si sveglierebbe...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dite che è sperare troppo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

>  penso che anche l'utonto forse si sveglierebbe... 
> 
> Dite che è sperare troppo? 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ci faranno anche un film: la vendetta degli utonti (ri)viventi!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ps: mi fa male seguire il forum la mattina... sparo solo stronzate...

----------

## Lestaat

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Inoltre intel deve guardarsi bene le spalla da amd perche' se questi non lo implementeranno intel rischia 
> 
> La vita ci insegna che se qualcosa può andare storto allora prima o poi lo farà.... 
> 
> Se la gente che acquista i pc fosse responsabile e informata non dubito che intel vedrebbe affossare le proprie vendite pochi secondi dopo il lancio della nuova serie di processori... 
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno, e a proposito di

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> In questa affermazione c'è l'implicita affermazione che la Democrazia è bastata su presupposti sbagliati...  (tra cui la responsabilità dell'elettore...  stesso dicasi per il cosiddetto "mercato")

 

ahime! più passa il tempo più ho u ragionevole dubbio che questo sia vero.

Se il mercato fosse davvero autoregolato come tutti pretendono perchè hanno tutti XP? Perchè la gente dovrebbe comprare Office per scrivere lettere e fogli di calcolo quando ci sono miliardi di altri editor gratuiti che lo fanno egregiamente?

C'è ancora gente che paga 1000 2000 euro l'anno per un dominio e 1 Gb di HD con 3 caselle di posta da 10Mb...

Il mercato si autoregola solo se c'è una giusta informazione ma visto che l'informazione la fa il mercato.........

----------

## otaku

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> tradotto: sempre ci sono stati e sempre ci saranno gli utonti. sta a noi, piu immersi (e coscienti) delle implicazioni delle scelte del mercato a fare la differenza.

 

si però immagina quando l'utonto non riesce più a craccare i suoi programmi preferiti... qui in italia secondo me ci si abituerà, ma nel resto dell'europa la gente potrebbe incazzarsi...

----------

## lotti

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   non e' mai stata la massa a fare i cambiamenti nella storia, ma singoli pensatori che la governavano. (angolo mattutino del filosofo) 
> 
> Se dall'oggi al domani dovesse scoprire di non poter più leggere la sua collezione di mp3, i suoi bei divx scaricati (o dvd copiati), i suoi cazzo di giochini piratati, i suoi programmini craccati che usa da anni... penso che anche l'utonto forse si sveglierebbe... 
> 
> Dite che è sperare troppo? 

 

speri troppo..... si incazza e poi non fa nulla al max vien da te e dice perche' non riesco piu' a scaricare?

Confido in AMD a me sta sui cogl*** intel prezzi troppo alti...

coem vi ricordo i grandi imperi prima o poi crollano(vedi roma)

----------

## Lucacri

 *Quote:*   

> qui in italia secondo me ci si abituerà

 

Ahahah sei sicuro?? Secondo me ci saranno delle rivolte popolari in stile G8  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Sperare che il mercato funzioni davvero come "regolatore" di tali abusi è un po' come credere alle favole...cosa che abbiamo dimostrato di fare benissimo purtroppo 

 

Se mi avresti detto questa frase qualche anno fa sarei stato d'accordo. Il fatto che ai giorni niostri intel trema nei confronti di amd per il semplice motivo che per la prima volta nella sua storia si trova a rincorrere qualcuno (gli amd64). amd con questa uscita a acquistato credibilita' come azienda e intel non se lo aspettava.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Se il mercato fosse davvero autoregolato come tutti pretendono perchè hanno tutti XP? Perchè la gente dovrebbe comprare Office per scrivere lettere e fogli di calcolo quando ci sono miliardi di altri editor gratuiti che lo fanno egregiamente?

 

Probabilmente perché nell'ottica dell'utonto (che si muove sempre nella direzione di massima pendenza perché fa meno fatica, anche se porta al burrone) anche office è gratuito...

Non mi pare di aver mai visto in vita mia una copia di office regolarmente acquistata... inizio a dubitare che ne esista una  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> C'è ancora gente che paga 1000 2000 euro l'anno per un dominio e 1 Gb di HD con 3 caselle di posta da 10Mb...

 

Beh... questo mi pare strano... io pago 30 euro e mi sembra tanto....

 *lotti wrote:*   

> coem vi ricordo i grandi imperi prima o poi crollano(vedi roma)

 

Roma crollando si è portata dietro tutta l'Europa e poi abbiamo avuto circa 1000 anni di buio... vorrei che non succedesse altrettanto con Microsoft

@fedeliallalinea

In ogni caso qua sono due multinazionali che competono... in nessun caso l'utente finale (il consumatore) ha mai fatto la differenza in nessuna battaglia di diritti...

----------

## Lestaat

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   C'è ancora gente che paga 1000 2000 euro l'anno per un dominio e 1 Gb di HD con 3 caselle di posta da 10Mb... 
> 
> Beh... questo mi pare strano... io pago 30 euro e mi sembra tanto....
> ...

 

lool ho la fattura qui davanti a me.....

1780 euri:

1Gb di hd

3 caselle di posta da 10 Mb (anche se UDITE UDITE, addirittura infiniti alias....)

server apache, php 4, mysql (ma se vuoi inserire un db lo mandi via mail all'amministratore che ti crea il db e ti da un accesso per le query e ovviamente paghi 10 euro per il tutto)

ovviamente iscrizione a tutti i motori di ricerca (chiaramente fasulla, è la solita iscrizione alle dir)

Agghiacciante

----------

## otaku

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   qui in italia secondo me ci si abituerà 
> 
> Ahahah sei sicuro?? Secondo me ci saranno delle rivolte popolari in stile G8 

 

beh basta vedere come ci trattano gli operatori telefonici  :Wink: 

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Ciò non toglie che se io scrivo una canzone e la pubblico su internet in copyleft o scrivo un software GPL questo non debba funzionare!

 

basterà usare un compilatore M$ che include automaticamente qualcosa che li rende eseguibili con quel chip....

Comunque mi sembra un po' prematuro iniziare a fasciarsi la testa prima del tempo... io per ora faccio informazione con i miei amici più o meno informatizzati... poi si vedrà... qio quest'anno ho comprato il processore del desktop + il portatile, quindi resterò a posto per altri 3/4 annetti almeno (finché l'architettura x64 diventerà supportata al 100% da tutti...  :Wink: )

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> Ahahah sei sicuro?? Secondo me ci saranno delle rivolte popolari in stile G8 

 

Pensavo che al G8 fossero state le forse dell'ordine a rivoltarsi...  :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

Se non si potranno fare piu' "modifiche" software....vorra' dire che ci metteremo a far modifiche hw. 

E' qualcosa di implicito nella lotta per la sopravvivenza... :Wink: 

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Non sono informatissimo sulla questione, però quando iniziai a leggere di questa tecnologia, la interpretai in maniera un po' + costruttiva! Mi spiego meglio:
> 
> Se io fossi intel, amd o simili cercherei di implementere una tecnologia che faccia contenti tutti: se tu utente acquisti un software Microsoft, un cd Sony (anche lì si parla di strane protezioni anticopia ma questo è OT), un DVD protetto ecc. i famigerati "titolari dei diritti" potrebbero volere dei sistemi per "proteggersi dalla pirateria" come dicono loro e i miei processori dovrebbero essere in grado di offrire questo servizio. Ciò non toglie che se io scrivo una canzone e la pubblico su internet in copyleft o scrivo un software GPL questo non debba funzionare! Sono io "proprietario dei diritti" che in un certo senso non voglio proteggere i miei diritti e voglio che chiunque possa asoltare la mia canzone o usare il mio software e come potrebbe un processore impedirmelo?
> 
> Mi sembra credibile che i nuovi windows (e tutti i software che vorranno richiederlo) gireranno solo su processori Palladium, ma meno realistico () che software che non lo richiederanno non potranno girare su processori che hanno queste caratteristiche. E' come dire che se hai una macchina che fa 200 km/h non sei libero di andarci a 50 per guardare il panorama (e si sa che a noi non piace guardare fuori solo attraverso le finestre...)!!
> ...

 

Il discorso sarà "dal momento che ora tutti sono abbligati ad acquistare i prezzi scenderanno oppure saliranno???" io credo si ingrosseranno, dal momento che si creera un monopolio ancora più grande.

----------

## AlterX

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Sperare che il mercato funzioni davvero come "regolatore" di tali abusi è un po' come credere alle favole...cosa che abbiamo dimostrato di fare benissimo purtroppo  
> 
> Se mi avresti detto questa frase qualche anno fa sarei stato d'accordo. Il fatto che ai giorni niostri intel trema nei confronti di amd per il semplice motivo che per la prima volta nella sua storia si trova a rincorrere qualcuno (gli amd64). amd con questa uscita a acquistato credibilita' come azienda e intel non se lo aspettava.

 

E questa sarà la causa per cui intel capirà di aver fatto una bella stron**ta ad implementare palladium!!!

Se AMD tiene duro, e per motivi di concorrenza lo farà, saremo salvi  :Wink: 

Altrimenti vorrà dire che questo che ho comprato, sarà l'ultimo computer della mia vita!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sperare che il mercato funzioni davvero come "regolatore" di tali abusi è un po' come credere alle favole...cosa che abbiamo dimostrato di fare benissimo purtroppo  

 

Quoto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Siete proprio sicuri che AMD ne sia fuori? Anche IBM [proc PPC] c'è dentro  :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/tcpa-faq.html

non trovo un sito diretto al consorzio TCPA [www.trustedpc.org non va più  :Laughing:  ]

Oggettivamente ho sempre cercato il meglio, in rapporto alle mie tasche, e per il 90% delle volte la risposta è stata AMD.

Son ben contento che AMD abbia progettato un bel proc e che questo abbia pungolato intel a pensare a cose serie, anzichè alle stufette da miiiille petohertz.

Per il resto si vedrà quando questo imodium arriverà, nel mentre obbligatorio informarsi e studiare e farsi sentire, sia con la voce che con la scelta dei ns acquisti.

links

http://www.bluehaze.com.au/unix/palladium.html

http://www.research.ibm.com/gsal/tcpa/tcpa_rebuttal.pdf

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Siete proprio sicuri che AMD ne sia fuori? Anche IBM [proc PPC] c'è dentro  
> 
> http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/tcpa-faq.html

 

Si ma sia intel che ibm (amd non lo so) sostengono linux quindi non so che pensare

----------

## Anthony55789

Cmq se si dovesse diffondere la tecnologia palladium nn vedo il problema per la comunità linux tanto il soft. per linux è per la maggior parte opensource quindi se ci pensate questa cosa potrebbe portare indirettamente alla diffusione di linux perchè gli utonti per cosi dire:lol:  si renderanno conto che sarà molto piu semplice trovare soft. "buono" e sopratutto piu performante.

----------

## teknux

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> [...] anche se in america HP ha lanciato un portatile, ma chissà quando arriverà da noi

 

dipende quanta forza hanno usato per lanciarlo... sarebbe da guinness farlo arrivare fino in Europa!  :Laughing: 

ciao a tutti  :Wink: 

tek

----------

## Sparker

In teoria Palladium viene spacciato come panacea della sicurezza contro i "virus":

un qualsiasi software per girare deve essere firmato digitalmente da Micro$oft, la quale ovviamente si farà pagare fior di $$

Il palladium in hardware serve solo a garantire che questo meccanismo non sia aggirabile.

O almeno, così mi pare di aver capito  :Smile: 

----------

## Guglie

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma sia intel che ibm (amd non lo so) sostengono linux quindi non so che pensare

 

già, sarebbe stupido da parte di IBM investire così tanto sui servers Linux e poi produrre processori ppc che non accettino più Linux

----------

## Benve

 *Guglie wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Si ma sia intel che ibm (amd non lo so) sostengono linux quindi non so che pensare 
> 
> già, sarebbe stupido da parte di IBM investire così tanto sui servers Linux e poi produrre processori ppc che non accettino più Linux

 

Comunque Linux potrebbe essere "compatibile" con tecnologie simil Palladium, lo ha detto lo stesso Torvalds.

Se società come RedHat o Novell compilano per il Palladium il software che distribuiscono, questo gira tranquillamente.

Il problema è che si può dire addio al ./configure, make, make install e al software opensource gratuito.

----------

## flocchini

si ok ma operazioni di questo tipo da parte di redhat novell ecc non comporterebbero problemi di licenza?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Scusate la mia ignoranza... però in un topic dove si danno opinioni sul palladium c'è nessuno che sa spiegare come dovrebbe funzionare tale aggeggio? 
> 
> Mi preoccupa per esempio la storia della gestione da remoto....

 

Visto che in 3 pagine non ha risposto nessuno, ci penso io (sinteticamente).

Per avere i dettagli spulciatevi l'archivio di Zeus News e cercate gli articoli di Paolo Attivissimo in proposito.

TCPA, Palladium o come lo vogliamo chiamare funziona così:

1)la motherboard e/o la CPU hanno un chip che verifica la firma elettronica del sistema operativo. Se l'OS non è firmato con un certificato valido, si rifiuta di farlo partire.

2)il controllo passa all'OS, che si rifiuterà di far partire applicazioni senza una firma valida.

3)le applicazioni, per contro, possono richiedere all'OS (che a sua volta inoltra la richiesta alla motherboard) di crittare/decrittare dati in modo assolutamente sicuro.

E' esattamente ciò che succede da secoli con Playstation, XBox e simili.

Ecco cosa sì può fare con questo sistema:Un virus/trojan/spyware/backdoor non può andare in nessun modo in esecuzione, a meno di non avere un certificato forgiato (cosa che, se software e hardware sono privi di bachi, è virtualmente impossibile)

Un sito internet può richiedere esclusivamente Internet Explorer con palladium attivato. Browser alternativi non avranno NESSUN modo di visualizzare quel sito.

Una major del cinema / della musica può vendere dischi e DVD a prezzo ridotto, che possono essere letti solo ed esclusivamente con Windows Media Player e che, dopo un periodo prefissato di tempo o un numero prefissato di visualizzazioni, diventano inutilizzabili.

Idem per applicazioni, videogiochi, documenti di testo, fogli di calcolo, e-mail, TUTTO.

Una casa produttrice di software, per rendere i suoi prodotti "Palladium compatibili", deve pagare costosissime royalties per ottenere un certificato valido. Ciò uccide istantaneamente e definitivamente il software open source; sopravviverebbero solo colossi come OpenOffice, RedHat, Suse e simili, ma diventerebbero cose completamente diverse da quelle che vediamo al giorno d'oggi.

Sarà comunque possibile disattivare palladium sul proprio computer. L'immediata conseguenza è che non si sarà più in grado di leggere la mail, guardare i film, ascoltare la musica, navigare in internet, giocare ai videogiochi, anche quando si è regolarmente acquistato il prodotto, in quanto tutti questi media richiederanno esplicitamente Palladium.

Chi sia in possesso di adeguata chiave di backdoor (FBI per dirne una, più qualsiasi cracker che l'abbia scoperta in qualche modo) sarà in grado di entrare tranquillamente nel nostro PC e fare quel che gli pare. Tutto quel che vedremo sarà un po' di traffico criptato sul nostro router.

----------

## SilverXXX

Quindi basterà usare s.o. che NON attivano palladium (non penso proprio linux lo attiverà), usare browser che NON lo supportano e andare su siti che NON lo richiederanno (e penso che molti non lo faranno). Se tutta la parte multimedia (cd, dvd etc) lo richiederanno, toccherà boicottarle, nn comprando più una cippa. Se si vuole usare giochi, media, etc. che lo richiedano si comprerà un so che lo supporti (assicurandoci che non ci sia la possibilità per la casa di spegnerlo a tempo, quindi basterà leggere le condizioni d'uso e le eula). Se qualcuno prova a fare quel cazzo che gli pare, li si denuncia e poche storie, che magari gli passa la voglio.

ps. io prenderò probabilmente win che supporterà il palladium, e quei pochi giochi che uso se avranno licenze degne

EDIT: mi sono dimenticato di dire che pareva che AMD e IBM avessero tirato indetro il c...o, chissà, magari abituati a combatterli i monopolisti, non volevano passare di là

----------

## Cazzantonio

scusate ma davvero vedete due multinazionali come AMD o IBM come paladine della battaglia contro i monopoli?

Io le vedo semplicemente in cerca di un monopolio tutto loro... se gli riesce e se nessuno riesce ad impedirlo...

Il mercato non viene regolato dalle multinazionali (sarebbe conflitto di interessi anche se noi italiani siamo poco sensibili a questo tema...)

Toccherebbe ai governi regolare il mercato ma non lo fanno per vari motivi (corruzione, inerzia, ignoranza... ogni tanto uno si sveglia e fa una cosa buona... ma è una goccia nel mare...)

Io dubito che implementeranno mai palladium perché mi sembra una clamorosa esagerazione, di certo però non mi aspetto che AMD o IBM ci diano una mano disinteressata  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Ovviamente la mano da parte di amd e ibm non è disinteressata (e se si è capito così mi scuso, dato che non lo pensavo), sono i soldi a muovere il mondo. Cmq io sono dell'idea che se palladium passa, vuol dire che il mercato (in termini generale) se lo meritava. Sono dell'idea che mediamente si hanno le cose che ci meritiamo (parlando sempre di grandi numeri e in generale)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Cmq io sono dell'idea che se palladium passa, vuol dire che il mercato (in termini generale) se lo meritava. Sono dell'idea che mediamente si hanno le cose che ci meritiamo (parlando sempre di grandi numeri e in generale)

 

Ti quoto in pieno  :Smile: 

----------

## TwoMinds

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *TwoMinds wrote:*    *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   basta non comprarli. il mercato lo facciamo anche noi, mi pare.   
> 
> ...si si... lo fanno gente che compra il pc e pensa che icspì venga regalato... 
> 
> non e' mai stata la massa a fare i cambiamenti nella storia, ma singoli pensatori che la governavano. (angolo mattutino del filosofo)
> ...

 

...il mio punto di vista è più pessimistista... la maggioranza guida il mercato... la maggioranza sono gli utonti... la maggioranza è succube del mercato e quasi ignora i prodotti di nicchia anche se ottimi... i produttori cercano di soddisfare la maggioranza per aver soddisfatte meglio le proprie tasche (non a torto)... in questo circolo vizioso, ripescando qua e là tra i post e parafrasando ottengo un'eventuale pubblicità futura: "immagina di poter fare tutto... immagina di poter fare in un click... immagina che sia facile... immagina di scaricare la posta in tre picosecondi... immagina di non essere più afflitto da virus..." ...8/9 anni fa avrei detto miii che figo... ora non lo credo proprio più...

...Fonderia sarei molto contento di pensarla come te... e soprattutto che fosse così... ma mi ricordo di qualcuno che fino a lunedì guidava il popolo contro la monarchia e martedì è stato ghigliottinato in una piazza gremita di quel popolo esultante solita ad acclamarlo fino al giorno prima...

molto OT: che bei thread di riflessione che vengono a volte...

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Qua non si tratta di mercato. Non si tratta di meritarsi un prodotto scadente perché si è troppo pigri per pretenderne uno migliore.

Qui si tratta di diritto.

Diritto di usufruire liberamente di un'opera culturale dopo averla acquistata. Verrà negato.

Diritto di usufruire dell'offerta più vantaggiosa sul libero mercato. Verrà negato.

Diritto alla riservatezza. Verrà negato in favore di una non meglio precisata lotta contro il terrorismo e cazzate affini.

Diritto alla proprietà privata. Verrà incrinato.

Diritto di comunicare, indipendentemente dalla propria condizione economica. Verrà fortemente ostacolato.

Io non mi merito nulla di ciò. Nessuno se lo merita.

----------

## flocchini

nessuno parla/si accorge dei brevetti, figuriamoci di palladium... La gente non sa usare il bcc, che problemi si faranno ad avere un pc con palladium? Il problema e' l'ignoranza e purtroppo in tempi brevi una soluzione non c'e'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> scusate ma davvero vedete due multinazionali come AMD o IBM come paladine della battaglia contro i monopoli?

 

Certamente no. Ma non penso che investano tanto per poi perderci

----------

## Benve

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> si ok ma operazioni di questo tipo da parte di redhat novell ecc non comporterebbero problemi di licenza?

 

Se rilasciano i sogenti (come fanno ora) no.

Ma noi potremmo solo leggere il codice e non compilarlo sulla nostra macchina.

Comunque per me Linux con DRM è un "rischio/opportunità" concreta.

Ricordiamoci che Linux è li dove è ora perchè ha un gran appoggio da parte di grandi aziende. Se il mercato cambia, Linux lo seguirà di certo.

----------

## AlterX

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Scusate la mia ignoranza... però in un topic dove si danno opinioni sul palladium c'è nessuno che sa spiegare come dovrebbe funzionare tale aggeggio? 
> 
> Mi preoccupa per esempio la storia della gestione da remoto.... 
> 
> Visto che in 3 pagine non ha risposto nessuno, ci penso io (sinteticamente).
> ...

 

Ottima esposizione!!  :Laughing: 

Quanto detto non verrà mai accettato, perchè interverrà l'anti-trust per monopolio delle aziende e fattispecie anche microsoft (già successo con Media player che è stato ELIMINATO dalle nuove versioni di Win). Fortunatamente l'Europa contrasta in modo molto attivo i monopoli e la mancata INTEROPERABILITA' di win con altri sistemi...Da ciò ci aggiungiamo un contorno di mancata privacy che aziende senza limiti di risorse (NSA, FBI e chi ne ha più ne aggiunga...) possano accedere tranquillamente a informazioni su chiunque possegga tali processori (chissà perchè proprio in questi giorni è stato mandato in onda su rai uno "Nemico pubblico" che tratta proprio la violazione di privacy a scopi personali  :Laughing:  ).

Io lo vedo un progetto, quello di palladium, che sarà solo utopia. Lo stesso Longhorn che doveva includere il sistema  palladium, non lo includerà, così come non si baserà sul framework .net vers. 2 perchè incompatibile con la versione 1  :Shocked:  .

EDIT: AMD di sicuro appoggia l'open-source, infatti ha un community site proprio per linux su AMD 64bit. Con tanto di specifiche sul funzionamento del processore e software gratuito per l'hardware...

----------

## Lestaat

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ovviamente la mano da parte di amd e ibm non è disinteressata (e se si è capito così mi scuso, dato che non lo pensavo), sono i soldi a muovere il mondo. Cmq io sono dell'idea che se palladium passa, vuol dire che il mercato (in termini generale) se lo meritava. Sono dell'idea che mediamente si hanno le cose che ci meritiamo (parlando sempre di grandi numeri e in generale)

 

Assolutamente daccordo anche io.

Solo una cosa, non so se essere del tutto infastidito dalla cosa.

In tutta sincerità penso che il peggiorare della situazione internazionale, il peggiorare della situazione economica e il rodimento delle ibertà forse proprio perchè ce le meritiamo daranno vita proprio ad un pensiero contrario epiù cosciente. Non so se è utopia ma se mi guardo intorno è questo quello che vedo. L'imbarbarimento della società e l'assenza di regole nel mercato già oggi sta generando una coscienza molto più attenta, e peggiorando l'una, aumenta l'altra.

Sempre guardandomi intorno:

Linux si sta diffondendo man mano che Windows si irrigidisce su posizioni monopoliste, (basta guardare i server per accorgersene), sempre più siti internet offrono servizi gratuiti mentre il numero di siti con dialer o ad accesso a pagamento è diventato smisurato e ora (e lo dico con cognizione di causa fidatevi) il traffico a pagamento è in caduta libera...

Forse forse, grazie a internet insomma il mercato stavolta se la va a prendere in quel posto con immensa gratitudine nostra, delle nostre tasche e soprattutto dell'"idea" stessa di Open Source.

Insomma "toccare il fondo per risalire" sembra funzioni meglio in ambito informatico che in tutti gli altri.

Speriamo

----------

## pistodj

Ora nn vorrei dire una fesseria ma uno dei primi ad implementere palladium sembrava fosse la Xbox...

Gentoox mi sembra abbastanza esplicita in merito...

Nn sono informatissimo in merito ma nn capisco il motivo per cui gentoo dovrebbe avere problemi con palladium?  se permettesse di usare solo Sistemi Ms nn si verificherebbe una violazione della legge Antitrust?? magari dopo verranno cmq verificate anche le licenze open...(spero)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> magari dopo verranno cmq verificate anche le licenze open...(spero)

 

caro mio, "chi visse sperando morì cagando" disse il saggio..

----------

## Dhaki

Ma allora dovrei pagare una licenza per far girare anche un piu piccolo Hello World scritto da me?

Oppure non riuscirei nemmeno a compilare?

----------

## Cazzantonio

E' per questo che secondo me la cosa è infattibile....

----------

## randomaze

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> Ora nn vorrei dire una fesseria ma uno dei primi ad implementere palladium sembrava fosse la Xbox...
> 
> Gentoox mi sembra abbastanza esplicita in merito...

 

La XBox implementa alcune cose del Trusted Computing ma non tutte.

Tu citi Gentoox (ma anche altre distribuzioni) tuttavia se non ricordo male per installarle non devi proprio seguire una "via normale" ma devi passare per i modchip o sfruttare qualche bug sw....

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> se non ricordo male per installarle non devi proprio seguire una "via normale" ma devi passare per i modchip o sfruttare qualche bug sw....

 beh personalemente se l'unico software "ufficiale" che sarà possibile far girare su questi pc e questi siano gli unici in cirolazione di sicuro smonterò fino all'ultimo chip della mobo o quello che è per cercare di metterci il so che voglio. legale o illegale che sia.

[X MOD] se quello che ho scritto è un problema lo rimuovo [/X MOD]

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> beh personalemente se l'unico software "ufficiale" che sarà possibile far girare su questi pc e questi siano gli unici in cirolazione di sicuro smonterò fino all'ultimo chip della mobo o quello che è per cercare di metterci il so che voglio. legale o illegale che sia. 

 

Non sono molto daccordo.... A loro anche se ci metti quelloche vuoi, non niene frega molto. Quelli che si vantano avendo messo gentoo su xbox io non li capisco, perche' credono di avere fregato la M$, ma in realta' hanno comunque pagato loro la console... quindi io semplicemente non comprerei piu' l'hw che usa queste tecnologie. Punto.

Please no flames, discutiamo in serenita'  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> quindi io semplicemente non comprerei piu' l'hw che usa queste tecnologie. Punto.
> 
> 

  sono daccordo... quello che intendevo io era: e se le uniche tecnologie in circolazione fossero queste?

----------

## silian87

Scusa se ho frainteso.

 *Quote:*   

>  sono daccordo... quello che intendevo io era: e se le uniche tecnologie in circolazione fossero queste?

 

Spero che qualche produttore di hwne rimanga fuori... almeno per ora... cmq in quel caso allora penso che effettivamente, se nessuna legge proteggera' piu' l'utente, bisognera' o usare macchine vecchie, oppure darsi all'hacking completo delle macchine.

Se intendi questo, allora penso proprio che possono anche vietarlo, tanto prima o poi, come e' sempre stato, si riuscira' a eludere i sistemi di protezione.

----------

## knefas

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Quelli che si vantano avendo messo gentoo su xbox io non li capisco, perche' credono di avere fregato la M$, ma in realta' hanno comunque pagato loro la console... 

 

<OT> se pero' si considera che il grosso del guadagno di M$ non e' sull xbox in se' quanto sui giochi...beh, non credo che sulla vendita della macchina ci perdano, ma in pratica sono stati un po' fregati  :Cool:   </OT>

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *knefas wrote:*   

> se pero' si considera che il grosso del guadagno di M$ non e' sull xbox in se' quanto sui giochi...beh, non credo che sulla vendita della macchina ci perdano, ma in pratica sono stati un po' fregati

 come macchine non sono male... alla fine sono dei pc veri e propri... anche come performance... ci sono anche dei cluster con su linux!

----------

## lavish

oggi su repubblica

non proprio OT...

----------

## Benve

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Ma allora dovrei pagare una licenza per far girare anche un piu piccolo Hello World scritto da me?
> 
> Oppure non riuscirei nemmeno a compilare?

 

Possono benissimo fare in modo che VisualStudio compili una versione "di sviluppo" che funzioni solo sulla tua macchina.

Ovviamente il tuo VisualStudio è originale.

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Possono benissimo fare in modo che VisualStudio compili una versione "di sviluppo" che funzioni solo sulla tua macchina.

 

O anche possono usare un sistema piú blando e far si che i programmi fatto dall'utente (non trusted) funzionino in una modalitá protetta.

Ovvero possono stampare hello world, possono scrivere in determinate cartelle ma non possono fare il boot, non possono interagiore con il sistema...

lavish, concordo che l'articolo non sia completamente OT anzi, lo ritengo un articolo apriprista (ovvero molti ne arriveranno) volto a dimostrare che palladium e i vari DRM sono belli e necessari.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> lo ritengo un articolo apriprista (ovvero molti ne arriveranno) volto a dimostrare che palladium e i vari DRM sono belli e necessari.

 ho sempre detto che republica è cattiva  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ho sempre detto che republica è cattiva 

 

Non è cattiva... è che il mondo va avanti così. Per far eun articolo "autorevole" ci si rivolge a gente "autorevole" (secondo le masse) e queste ne sono le conseguenze...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non è cattiva... è che il mondo va avanti così. Per far eun articolo "autorevole" ci si rivolge a gente "autorevole" (secondo le masse) e queste ne sono le conseguenze...

 non replico per non aprire flame

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non replico per non aprire flame

 

Mi rispondi in privato?

----------

## SilverXXX

Messa come è la mettono su repubblica, pare proprio 'na balle cosa, ma parlano solo quelli che la implementano. Già la sony ha limitato il numero di copie personali (non che mediamente se enfaccia più di una, ma un diritto è un diritto), e penso che la cosa potrà solo peggiorare. Anche i prodotti a tempo dovrebbero costare molto poco, ma sono scettico sul poco. Già il trend dei prezzi di cd/dvd/giochi è pessimo, non penso che tute queste "belle" tecnologie migliorino qualcosa.

[leggermente OT]

Cmq ci si sta facendo dei problemi per cose relativamente poco gravi, secondo me. Io sono dell'idea che il sistema attuale sta andando verso il collasso, per fortuna.

[/leggermente OT]

----------

## Apetrini

Sono senza parole...

Non hoi mai creduto ai giornali e alla televisione come mezzi informativi!!

... e la notizia su repubblica ne è la prova.

Affronta la questione dando un "taglio" particolare alla cosa... questa non è vera informazione!!

Anche per questo tipo di disinformazione che siamo arrivati a tanto, l'industria crea delle mine veganti e poi le fa sembrare 

caramelle agli occhi degli utenti!

Spero veramente che il sistema collassi prima.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sono anche io dell'idea che il sistema sia prossimo al collasso.... continuo però a ripetere che quando qualcosa collassa non è mai bello perché in diversi di solito ci rimangono sotto....

vabbé, passando dalla fantapolitica alle considerazioni reali mi viene da spezzare una lancia in favore di repubblica...

Dubito ci sia malafede da parte dei mezzi di informazione, piuttosto penso sia ignoranza e disinteresse... il tipo che deve fare l'articolo intervista un paio di addetti alle pubbliche relazioni di qualche azienda interessata nel progetto (immaginate cosa possono dirgli...) e poi scrive un'articolo con quelle poche informazioni di parte che ha raccolto....

finché non arriva un cambio generazionale all'interno dei vertici della società attuale penso ci siano poche speranze....

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Dubito ci sia malafede da parte dei mezzi di informazione, piuttosto penso sia ignoranza e disinteresse... il tipo che deve fare l'articolo intervista un paio di addetti alle pubbliche relazioni di qualche azienda interessata nel progetto (immaginate cosa possono dirgli...) e poi scrive un'articolo con quelle poche informazioni di parte che ha raccolto....

 

Si, in linea di massima credo anche io che sia l'accaduto.

Il punto é che non esiste una controparte da intervistare... ovvero noi ne parliamo in un forum da nerd, altri ne parlano magari su ziobudda o anche su Punto Informatico ma si tratta alla fine sempre di nicchie di utenti.

Non c'é nessuno "un poco pù autorevole" che faccia la voce grossa... forse occorrerebbe sentire/allertare qualche associazione di consumatori in merito.

Ma temo che anche loro alla seconda virgola vagamente tecnica inizierebbero a sbadigliare...

----------

## Apetrini

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dubito ci sia malafede da parte dei mezzi di informazione, piuttosto penso sia ignoranza e disinteresse... 

 

Appunto...

Non so se si pratica ancora, ma una volta i giornalisti per diventare tali dovevano pronunciare un giuramento che garantiva

la veridicità e l'oggettività delle notizie.

Ora, secondo me, per essere oggettivi bisogna pur sapere di cosa si sta parlando....come fa uno a scrivere qualcosa di ponderato e oggettivo, quando non conosce neanche a tratti generali la questione e  si affida totalmente al primo "pirla" che intervista? E' evidente che qui il giornalista viene meno alla sua promessa! 

Purtroppo oggigiorno i campi su cui "si fa notizia" sono innumerevoli e molte volte sono assai specifiche le questioni trattate.

Da qui l'esigenza di una figura nuova, abbiamo esperti per lo sport, ma non abbiamo giornalisti capaci di comprendere un problema "tecnologico", ne tantomeno di esprimere valutazioni prima di esporli alla massa!

Questo post non vuole essere una critica a qualche qiornale (anche perche è dalla terza superiore che ho smesso di leggere  i giornali) bensi uno spunto di riflessione sulla figura del giornalista che in alcuni campi non ha le conoscenze necessarie a interpretare i fatti. In futuro sento l'esigenza di figure mirate ai campi piu specifici, daltronde non possiamo pretendere che un giornalista abbia conoscenze di: politica, tecnologia, legge, sport, industria, mercato etc....

Scusate se sono andato parecchi OT, ma l'informazione è uno dei beni piu preziosi che abbiamo (vedi filosofia Open source e non ce bisogno di aggiungere dell'altro) per me è di fondamentale importanza assicurarci la migliore "intepretazione" dei fatti...almeno fare uno sforzo!

Grazie

----------

## unz

messo già in pratica ...

http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DETECTING OS
> 
> WE'RE SORRY!
> ...

 

----------

## Truzzone

 *unz wrote:*   

> messo già in pratica ...
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/
> 
> 

 

Azz  :Shocked: 

Nuova News  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

[Edit] Sempre dal sito di mtv.com  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  :

```
PC Users with Netscape, Mozilla or Firefox: you need to run Internet Explorer to use MTV Overdrive.

You can download the latest version of Internet Explorer for free by clicking HERE.
```

[/Edit]

----------

## knefas

 *Quote:*   

> PC Users with Netscape, Mozilla or Firefox: you need to run Internet Explorer to use MTV Overdrive.
> 
> You can download the latest version of Internet Explorer for free by clicking HERE.

 

Ho smesso di aver qualcosa a che fare con la musica di MTV ben prima di vedere questa cosa...ma adesso ne vado fiero!  :Smile: 

(/me capisce le ragioni che ci sono dietro alla scelta di MTV, ma capisce ancora meglio le proprie per non vederla ascoltarla nominarla)

----------

## matttions

Ok ..

ma anche la telecom aveva già fatto una cosa simile con Rosso Alice....

Per me sbattono male....

Le idee non si fermano con dei chip e dei certificati.

----------

## lavish

[momento di ilarità]

Ma lol Il sito di mtv non funziona nemmeno con windows 98... !  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

http://lavish.homelinux.org/ftp/public/.tmp/mtv.jpg

[/momento di ilarità]

A queste condizioni penso che sarà un bel flop questo servizio....

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io parto dal presupposto che se non riesco a fruire del loro servizio allora deve essere molto scadente e non merita attenzione....

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Io parto dal presupposto che se non riesco a fruire del loro servizio allora deve essere molto scadente e non merita attenzione....

 

Concordo in pieno

----------

## matttions

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Io parto dal presupposto che se non riesco a fruire del loro servizio allora deve essere molto scadente e non merita attenzione....

 

In effetti l'idea nn Ã¨ tipo:

Fornitore Servizio: si impegna afficnhÃ¨ il suo servizio possa essere fruito in modo semplice da tutti

Utente: Scegli il servizio piÃ¹ performante, piÃ¹ facile e piÃ¹ comodo da utilizzare?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> Ora nn vorrei dire una fesseria ma uno dei primi ad implementere palladium sembrava fosse la Xbox...

 

Sì, una versione ridotta come già detto da altri.

Windows XP e WMP implementano invece una versione solo software (e quindi facilmente crackabile).

Playstation e Playstation 2 sono basati su un principio equivalente (hardware).

Sony vende "linux per playstation2" alla modica cifra di 200 (DVD + tastiera USB + mouse scadente + hard disk non di marca a 5400 giri. prezzo citato a memoria).

Il bootloader è closed source di Sony e contiene la firma digitale che permette a linux di essere eseguito; non è possibile scrivere un bootloader alternativo; non è possibile copiare il DVD e mi risulta (ma potrei sbagliarmi) che non sia possibile ricompilare il kernel. Non è assolutamente possibile installarci altre distribuzioni -gratuite- di linux (l'hard disk infatti è standard ide con un connettore un po' strano, se non ricordo male) senza ricorrere a modchip.

 *Quote:*   

> Io parto dal presupposto che se non riesco a fruire del loro servizio allora deve essere molto scadente e non merita attenzione....

 

E quando lo stesso servizio scadente lo troverai alle Poste, all'INPS, alle Ferrovie, a TUTTO, cosa farai? non gli presterai attenzione? Smetterai di usare internet?

 *Quote:*   

> Dubito ci sia malafede da parte dei mezzi di informazione, piuttosto penso sia ignoranza e disinteresse...

 

Far finta di conoscere argomenti che si ignorano e fare deliberatamente disinformazione in quanto non si è pagati abbastanza per documentarsi E' malafede.

L'articolo di Repubblica è l'ultimo di una LUUUUUUUUUNGA serie della medesima testata. Fatevi un giro negli archivi di Zeus news (cercando "repubblica.it") per farvi un'idea.

Consiglio inoltre la spettacolare rubrica Penne rubate all'agricoltura di Clarence.

 *Quote:*   

> Sono anche io dell'idea che il sistema sia prossimo al collasso.... continuo però a ripetere che quando qualcosa collassa non è mai bello perché in diversi di solito ci rimangono sotto.... 

 

Quoto e sottoscrivo, ma cambierei "diversi" con "quasi tutti".

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

non esageriamo adesso, il fatto che una porzione (eh si, è una porzione, non è tutto palladium) di palladium sia integrata in questi processori non implica che si riuscirà a trovare un sistema SW per "sfruttarlo", mi sembra anche piuttosto fantascientifica come ipotesi... qualche mese (se non anno) fa avevo letto che palladium avrebbe impedito a tutti i programmi gratuiti di girare su windows (per esempio winamp) perchè non c'era una licenza apposta o menate simili.

credo che palladium rimarrà il sogno nel cassetto di molte majors del software e della musica (e probabilmente del governo americano). girava tempo fa anche uno schema che sintetizzava l'architettura palladium per la verifica della licenza di utilizzo di un programma... anche lì, abbastanza fantascienza... pensate solo al WFS, il filesystem che sarebbe dovuto uscire con longhorn e su cui M$ mi pare lavori dal lontanissimo 1996 (mi pare, cercate meglio su google se vi interessa  :Wink: ) ebbene? longhorn non lo includerà (e intanto noi ci godiamo reiser4 e xfs)

credo inoltre che nel giro di qualche mese una cosa del genere (ammesso e non concesso che sia possibile realizzarla) verrebbe crackata e qualcuno manderebbe un filmatino a casa cancelli come quello dei 4 tizi che crackavano l'xbox con in sottofondo guglielmino che diceva: "xbox è la console meno crackabile e più sicura in circolazione"...

p.s. ennesima dimostrazione che amd roxa  :Razz: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> credo inoltre che nel giro di qualche mese una cosa del genere (ammesso e non concesso che sia possibile realizzarla) verrebbe crackata e qualcuno manderebbe un filmatino a casa cancelli come quello dei 4 tizi che crackavano l'xbox con in sottofondo guglielmino che diceva: "xbox è la console meno crackabile e più sicura in circolazione"...

 

Ammesso che ciò che dici sia vero (e probabilmente lo è), quante persone, sul totale degli utenti PC, sono tecnicamente in grado di applicare una crack hardware? Quante sono legalmente in grado di farlo? (leggi: è completamente illegale, i privati potrebbero farlo a proprio rischio e pericolo, per le aziende sarebbe un suicidio - né più né meno come è attualmente usare software MS pirata) Quanti comprerebbero una motherboard già crackata dallo stesso malavitoso che oggi vende loro DVD pirata?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

la farebbero le stesse identiche persone che per40-50 euro ti crackano qualsivoglia consolle

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> [momento di ilarità]
> 
> Ma lol Il sito di mtv non funziona nemmeno con windows 98... !    
> 
> http://lavish.homelinux.org/ftp/public/.tmp/mtv.jpg
> ...

 

neanche con xp sp2 e il centro di sicurezza disbilitato.....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> E quando lo stesso servizio scadente lo troverai alle Poste, all'INPS, alle Ferrovie, a TUTTO, cosa farai? non gli presterai attenzione? Smetterai di usare internet?

 

No, non sarò io a smettere di utilizzare internet... sarà internet a diventare inutilizzabile... è ben diverso!

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   E quando lo stesso servizio scadente lo troverai alle Poste, all'INPS, alle Ferrovie, a TUTTO, cosa farai? non gli presterai attenzione? Smetterai di usare internet? 
> 
> No, non sarò io a smettere di utilizzare internet... sarà internet a diventare inutilizzabile... è ben diverso!

 

E' qui che ti sbagli, la massima parte delle persone si adegueranno come pecore.

Fascismo docet.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

adess non facciamo confusione tra manganelli ed olio di ricino ed altro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> adess non facciamo confusione tra manganelli ed olio di ricino ed altro 

 

Deduco che tu non abbia mai letto le molteplici storie di persone che si sono trovate a prendere un aereo in un areoporto americano dopo l'11 settembre. Ovviamente non siamo arrivati all'olio di ricino, ma la strada è senza dubbio buona.

----------

## randomaze

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Deduco che tu non abbia mai letto le molteplici storie di persone che si sono trovate a prendere un aereo in un areoporto americano dopo l'11 settembre.

 

Si parlava di Palladium o ricordo male?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si parlava di Palladium o ricordo male?

 

Si parlava di modi per togliere le libertà dell'individuo nel nome di una non meglio precisata sicurezza.

Comunque hai ragione, scusate per l'OT.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> la farebbero le stesse identiche persone che per40-50 euro ti crackano qualsivoglia consolle

 

Non penso... da quanto ho capito queste protezioni dovrebbero essere intergrate nel northbridge o addirittura nella cpu... dubito che chiunque (privo dell'attrezzatura disponibile solo per grandi aziende) potrebbe riuscire a modificare la propria cpu o il northbridge... penso che nemmeno nei laboratori di elettronica da me a fisica qualcuno sarebbe in grado di aprire una cpu per "manipolarla"....

Sono ottimista per il fatto che se la protezione non è integrata nella cpu allora basta scegliere un produttore di schede madri intelligente per evitare il pacco... ci sono molti più produttori di schede madri che di cpu...

E comunque forse stiamo andanto troppo verso la fantascienza/fantaparanoia... continuo a pensare che il palladium come descritto dai vari articoli linkati nel forum sia impossibile....

Intanto accertiamoci che i chippettini della nostra scheda madre non si connettano ad internet per chi sa quali scopi (del resto come potrebbero... che ne sanno loro se sono dietro una lan, ho un modem adsl, una connessione pptp, un modem 56k.... e soprattutto a livello hardware come intrufolarsi in una connessione avviata sfruttando chissà quale protocollo e/o infrastruttura di rete...)

Per il resto aspettiamo e guardiamo... se la cosa dovesse servire per evitare che sotto windows girino copie di software pirata chi se ne frega... basta che il mio utilizzo di linux e la fruizione dei contenuti multimediali rimanga libera

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

anche secondo me è fantascienza. comunque non so se hai mai visto una modifica per la ps2 o per l'xbox... sostanzialmente si tratta di aggiungere, non di rmuovere, un chip che fa una specie di workaround.... anche se non sapendo molto delle specifiche tecniche di questa cosa non si può fare una stima sulla facilità o meno di crackarla  :Smile: 

----------

## Thrain

scusate, son arrivato forse tardi per questo:

http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/06/05/1833241

Ciao!

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Da un po' di tempo sono anche su Apple.. e potrebbe essere la volta che mollo x86&co.

 

Secondo questo rumor potresti avere dei problemi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo questo rumor potresti avere dei problemi 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   Da un po' di tempo sono anche su Apple.. e potrebbe essere la volta che mollo x86&co. 
> 
> Secondo questo rumor potresti avere dei problemi 

 

A quanto pare la cura é diventata l'avanguardia del male.

Prevedibile, una volta conosciute le intenzioni di apple di passare a x86 e conoscendo Jobs.

IMHO se i primi ad usare palladium saranno loro la cosa potrebbe far perdere di significato anche ad eventuali azioni dell'antirtust...

----------

## iridium103

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Playstation e Playstation 2 sono basati su un principio equivalente (hardware).
> 
> Sony vende "linux per playstation2" alla modica cifra di 200¤ (DVD + tastiera USB + mouse scadente + hard disk non di marca a 5400 giri. prezzo citato a memoria).
> ...

 

uhm, premesso che non regalo 200¤ a mamma Sony, quando ne ho dovuti spendere 150 per sostituire tre lenti (si, 50¤ approx. l'una) causa un loro progetto di merda.. il DVD si può copiare (almeno io l'ho trovato copiato), per il kernel da ricompilare non sò perchè non ho mai provato.

e ci si può installare persino Gentoo (non ho assolutamente idea di che razza di ibrido sia) Qui.

per quando riguarda TCPA e compagnia bella... usciranno i modchips anche per quello!!!!  :Wink: 

ma potrebbe anche essere che non vedra' mai la luce, come ha dimostrato Microblob per il nuovo Windows Vista Tangenziale... (almeno da quello che ho sentito io nei corridoi.. non è stato implementato il tcpa.. almeno non ancora (magari qualche bugfix lo implementera' nei soliti aggiornamenti che fa win.. ))

P.S. = Scusate se ho sparato delle cagate assurde.. ma sono le 10.00 di mattina anche per me.. e senza aver bevuto il caffe'  :Razz: 

EDIT: l'hd della play non deve essere perforza sony, è ide standard, io ho montato un Maxtor 40GB 7200.. e funziona perfettamente  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Non vorrei sbagliare ma al consorzio Palladium appartengono nomi quali:
> 
> AMD
> 
> IBM (leggi processori G4, G5... quindi pure i Mac sarebbero Palladium Inside..)
> ...

 

1) Non esiste un consorzio "Palladium" ma il TCG (trusted computing group)

2) E' ufficiale che la Apple non utilizzera' piu' processori IMB ma Intel (questa e' solo una precisazione che non c'entra con palladium)

Personalmente credo che questa ondata di "anti palladium" sia una grossa str*n**ta.

Ancora non ci sono informazioni necessarie per dire che non potremo piu' utilizzare i pc o altro, sono solo voci di corridoio. Palladium in particolare e' il nome utilizzato da Microsoft per chiamare il suo proggetto di (Trusted Computing), quello che loro chiamano cosi' magari altri lo chiamano "gestione sicura dei certificati" o simili, e ce lo stanno sbattendo in c*lo da anni...

IMB utilizza da tempo hardware conforme allo "standard" TCPA eppure non mi risulta che non sia possibile utilizzare linux sui computer IBM...

Il problema reale sorgera' nel momento in cui non potremo fare acquisti online perche' il nostro certificato TC che contiene i codici della nostra Carta di Credito non esiste per linux, quando vorremo ascoltare l'ultimo CD del nostro gruppo preferito e non potremo perche' il nostro mplayer non e' conforme agli "standard" TCPA...

In parole povere credo che al momento non bisogna andare contro le implementazioni del TC (che a quanto pare nemmeno si conoscono con precisione), ma bisogna criticare il concetto stesso di TC: trused si ma per chi? non certo per gli utenti...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *neon wrote:*   

> In parole povere credo che al momento non bisogna andare contro le implementazioni del TC (che a quanto pare nemmeno si conoscono con precisione), ma bisogna criticare il concetto stesso di TC: trused si ma per chi? non certo per gli utenti...

 

credo che il problema sia stato finalmente centrato con questa frase.

TC può essere una cosa vantaggiosa per l'utente, se fatta bene. bisogna vedere in che modo verrà implementato

e per la cronaca... AMD c'è dentro quanto Intel. Se vogliono vendere sistemi windows devono averlo: è un requisito fondamentale per avere il bollino "designed for Microsoft Vista" (Vista è il nome ufficiale che prenderà Longhorn).

da parte sua, Linux sta già iniziando a percorrere la strada. ovviamente qui si parla di soddisfare i requisiti di compatibilità con l'hardware e niene di più, per ora

----------

## zolar czakl

Nel kernel che ho sottomano

in Device Drivers > Character devices > TPM devices

ho trovato il simpatico gingillo:

```

CONFIG_TCG_TPM:

If you have a TPM security chip in your system, which

implements the Trusted Computing Group's specification,

say Yes and it will be accessible from within Linux.  For

more information see <http://www.trustedcomputinggroup.org>.

An implementation of the Trusted Software Stack (TSS), the

userspace enablement piece of the specification, can be

obtained at: <http://sourceforge.net/projects/trousers>.  To

compile this driver as a module, choose M here; the module

will be called tpm. If unsure, say N.

Symbol: TCG_TPM [=n]

Prompt: TPM Hardware Support

  Defined at drivers/char/tpm/Kconfig:7

  Depends on: EXPERIMENTAL && PCI

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Character devices

        -> TPM devices

```

Che faccio, abilito?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## knefas

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Nel kernel che ho sottomano in Device Drivers > Character devices > TPM devices
> 
> ho trovato il simpatico gingillo: CONFIG_TCG_TPM
> 
> Che faccio, abilito? 

 

```
If unsure, say N.
```

  :Cool: 

----------

## SilverXXX

In teoria è bene il trusted computing, ma in pratica sarà molto probabilmente:

fFatto male (cioè implementato tramite SecurityByObscurity)

Troppo restrittivo per l'utente finale che ha regolarmente acquistato il prodotto

Tra l'altro, ho letto un paio di giorni fa che quelli che acquistano di pià online (canzoni, film, etc.) sono anche i maggiori utilizzatori di reti p2p che le varie major tentatno di imprigionare.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Fatto male (cioè implementato tramite Security by Obscurity)

 

scusa eh... ma tu adesso stai dicendo che SbO è male... e lo dici a priori, senza conoscere niente?

mi sembra che sia una dichiarazione da persona poco e male informata. potrei citarti eccellenti ed apprezzatissimi sistemi di sicurezza che funzionano in quel modo.

cerchiamo di postarse solo quando si sa di cosa si sta parlando, per favore. se si vuole trovare aria fritta, si può tranquillamente andare a leggere Punto Informatico o Zeus News

----------

## SilverXXX

Nel senso che non sarà implementabile da progetti open source.

E cmq non sempre la sbo funziona (dvd docet)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Nel senso che non sarà implementabile da progetti open source.

 

balle. nei kernel >=2.6.12 si parla di TPM. cosa credi che sia?

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> E cmq non sempre la sbo funziona (dvd docet)

 

non puoi prendere UN caso ad esempio generale. tra l'altro quel caso di fallimento che tu citi è andato male per cause non direttamente imputabili alla tecnologia usata, ma a un grave errore di una software house. ma questa è un'altra storia

ti cito alcuni esempi di SbO:

SELinux

OpenWall

GRSecurity

PaX

RSBAC

questi cinque sono i maggiori. sono pressoché inattaccabili.

non è giusto dare informazioni sbagliate in tutto o in parte, o infondate. questo è un forum pubblico e deve essere una guida per chi legge, ma una guida nella giusta direzione.

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *SilverXXX wrote:*   Nel senso che non sarà implementabile da progetti open source. 
> 
> balle. nei kernel >=2.6.12 si parla di TPM. cosa credi che sia?

 

Penso si riferisse alla SbO. Che é abbastanza OT dato che qui si parla di Palladium. Se volete parlare di quella aprite un nuovo thread.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

u nuovo aggiornamento... ecco anche i bios che dovrebbero ( e dico dovrebbero... non sono certo) aiutare palladium, dopo i processori mancavano appunto i bios... e per fortuna che RMS voleva i bios open source!

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=54625

che brutte cose stanno succedendo....  :Sad: 

----------

## Lestaat

Eh si Ciccio...

Veramente brutte cose.

Da tanto tanto tanto fastidio internet.

Con esso esiste l'open source, l'informazione libera, i wiki...e il mercato non ha funzionato un granchè qui dentro.

Si è cercato per anni un modo per imbavagliare internet e non ci si è mai riusciti. Forse pensano di poter imbavagliare direttamente i computer.

Vedremo che succede

----------

## SilverXXX

I bios apposta ci sono sempre stati nelle specifiche del tc, non mi sembra una sorpresa che spuntino bios che supportano tali specifiche.

----------

## Lestaat

Vero Silver ma è la visione d'insieme che è davvero brutta.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> I bios apposta ci sono sempre stati nelle specifiche del tc, non mi sembra una sorpresa che spuntino bios che supportano tali specifiche.

 

mica volevo diro questo, non sono sorpreso, sono diversi anni che si leggono queste cose, come se ne leggono di tantissime altre che poi non diventano realtà.

ecco un altro aggiornamento, o meglio, un riassunto per chi ha perso le puntate precedenti:

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=54706

----------

## SilverXXX

Guardate che basta non comprare più contenuti protetti, eh, mica altro. Se iniziano a proteggere così anche i supporti fisici, si farà senza. Quando vedono le lroo vendite a 0 spaccato per qualche mese, gli passa.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io temo che ben poche persone si accorgeranno del cambiamento...

alla fine un utente "base" del pc cosa fa? Appena si compra il pc nuovo si trova win preinstallato tutto palladium compatibile, se compra un dvd gli funzionerà perfettamente visto che ha il software compatibile, se percaso non gli andrà più openoffice (che qualche buon'anima l'ha costretto ad usare) dirà che lo sapeva che quel programma faceva schifo e tornerà a office. che qualcosa mi dice che sarà lo stesso piratabile, nonostante tutte queste nuove tecnologie.

Mi sa che passeremo tutti (noi, appassionati di linux e o.s.) a piattaforme hw cinesi prive del palladium.  :Sad: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Tocca agli informati dire agli altri di non comprare, e di sbattergli la realtà delle cose in faccia. Bisogna contrastare il FUD del gruppo TCPGA  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Lestaat

Silver sei un favoloso ottimista nato.

Temo però che abbia ragione Ciccio Bueo.

Nessuno si accorgerà di niente e palladium sarà una realtà.

Del resto le grosse aziende già fanno credere alla maggior parte delle persone un sacco di cavolate, perchè dovrebbe essere diverso per palladium?

----------

## randomaze

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Nessuno si accorgerà di niente e palladium sarà una realtà.

 

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=54706&r=PI

----------

## SilverXXX

http://news.swzone.it/link.php?action=i&id=15921

Altre brutte notizie....

----------

## funkoolow

scusatemi la domanda forse profondamente idiota ma:

1) se è vero che la stragrande maggioranza della struttura di internet è apache-powered (le statistiche di netcraft per settembre confermano il solito trend di iperprevalenza di apache)

2) se è vero che apache è usato prevalentemente su sistemi linux-powered (ok, apache gira pure su sistemi win, ma quanti pensate che siano gli intrepidi creativi che una volta settato un server win poi ci buttano sopra apache anzichè iis)

pensate davvero che potranno sconvolgere così semplicemente tutta l'infrastruttura del web? mi sembra un impresa che definire azzardata è a dir poco un insulto. Cioè, come potrebbero costringere il 70% dei server web a rivoluzionarsi in caso di necessità di upgrade hardware?

non so, forse sono io che sono per natura troppo scettico (o troppo ottimista, o peggio idiota)   :Embarassed: 

----------

## federico

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alla fine un utente "base" del pc cosa fa? Appena si compra il pc nuovo si trova win preinstallato tutto palladium compatibile, se compra un dvd gli funzionerà perfettamente visto che ha il software compatibile, se percaso non gli andrà più openoffice (che qualche buon'anima l'ha costretto ad usare) dirà che lo sapeva che quel programma faceva schifo e tornerà a office. che qualcosa mi dice che sarà lo stesso piratabile, nonostante tutte queste nuove tecnologie.

 

Non realizzo una cosa...

Palladium non dovrebbe impedire l'utilizzo di software crakkato o non autorizzato?

L'utente medio windows e' un "farabutto disonesto" sotto questo punto di vista, e sfido qualcuno a presentarmi 10 amici in regola sui loro pc windows, contente software per il quale avrebbero dovuto sborsare milionate se pagato regolarmente.

Questi (quasi la totalita' per quello che mi riguarda) non si accorgeranno di nulla?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

infatti io ho ipotizzato che comunque palladium sarà piratabile (ciò li aiuta a mantenere uno standard di fatto), quindi anche i programmi saranno più o meno piratabili, non tutti chiaramente, già ora conosco gente ha difficoltà enormi a copiare alcuni giochi (anche se in realtà una copia personale sarebbe lecita).

Quello che mi preoccupa sono gli standard web, soprattutto siti che fanno commercio elettronico, potrebbero rifiutarsi di accettare il numero della tua carta di credito perchè non usi una piattaforma (a dir loro) sicura.

Per il discorso server... bè penso che questo palladium aiuterà non poco microsoft a guadagnare prcentuali su linux, mentre per le grosse aziende che lavorano e promuovono linux, tipo Novell, non avranno difficoltà a farsi certificare dietro congruo compenso,  la loro distribuzione "compatibile".

Credo che il meccanismo per il quale palladium bloccherà i programmi non autorizzati, dipenderà se la software hause ha deciso di farsi tutelare da microsoft, e non penso gratis, quindi tutto quei piccoli programmini stracopiati dagli utenti windows, saranno ancora copiabili, mentre programmi come Dreamweaver saranno perlomeno, molto difficili da copiare.

Saranno anche super-protetti i futuri dvd, il mitico bluray, e allora come farò a guardarmi un film sul portatile se non usando windows?

----------

## golaprofonda

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non realizzo una cosa...
> 
> Palladium non dovrebbe impedire l'utilizzo di software crakkato o non autorizzato?
> ...

 

quoto OGNI PAROLA

è esattamente quello che penso, e comunque questa storia è una buffonata.vedrete se non ho ragione.cè sempre un via che porta alla vittoria della libertà.microsoft o chiunque per lei può inventarsi qualsiasi cosa.è una battaglia persa.tentare di imbavagliare gli utenti e la rete è come fare una diga sul nilo con degli stuzzicadenti..

----------

## federico

Non ho capito neanche un'altra cosa, io programmatore che fine faccio?

Per intenderci, se scrivo il mio programma per windows, devo aspettarmi che questo funzioni oppure no?

Qualcuno puo' spiegarmi questo fatto ?

Fede

----------

## SilverXXX

I programmi non TC continuranno a girare. Solo che non portranno accedere a risorse che richiedono il TC (es file audio con drm, tanto per dirne una)

----------

## funkoolow

se a qualcuno interesserà, sembra si stia formando questo nuovo sito per provare a centralizzare le infos in merito:

http://www.no1984.org/Indice

----------

## Pr0v4

Molto probabilmente molti di noi sono giá a conoscenza di cosa sto parlando, palladium!

Siccome molto probabilmente ancora in molti non sono a conoscenza delle problematiche che potrebbero sorgere, quindi ho deciso di comunicare a tutti un documento in cui mi sono imbattuto gironzolando per la rete. 

Spero vivamente che questo documento possa essere utile sia a chi giá sa qualcosina riguardo a palladium, ma sopratutto a chi non sa neanche di cosa sto parlando!!! E se c'é qualcuno che non sa di cosa sto parlando mi raccomando leggetelo!!! Perché in proporzione é come se ci togliessero la libertá di che tipo di sigarette comprare, o come vestirsi. Quindi ragazzi dimostriamo un pó di serietá!!!!

Pillola rossa, e domattina quando ti sveglierai non ti ricorderai niente di questa chiacchierata.

Pillola Blu e vedrai quanto é profonda la tana del bianconiglio.

P.S. Pensavo che un modo migliore di far capire cosa ci attende non ci fosse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> Molto probabilmente molti di noi sono giá a conoscenza di cosa sto parlando, palladium!

 

E si... infatti c'era un thread di 5 pagine sull'argomento. Ho fatto il merge del tuo post.

----------

## CarloJekko

il tuo articolo l'ho iniziato a leggere... non è molto preciso

<<Eh si, perche` il prossimo "Windows", conosciuto come "LongHorn", come tutti sappiamo, sara` il Sistema Palladium per eccellenza, >> questo non è vero... Palladium non verrà implementato in windows vista, come ha comunicato la stessa Microsoft nel corso della Windows Hardware EngineeringConference (WInHEC).... probabilmente ci sarà un service pack che lo implementerà, ma la prima distribuzione no.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> Mi sa che passeremo tutti (noi, appassionati di linux e o.s.) a piattaforme hw cinesi prive del palladium. 

 

Non ci scherzerei molto.. io ci credo alla conquista del nostro mercato da parte dei cinesi...   :Laughing:   Ma questo è ultra OT...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> Pillola rossa, e domattina quando ti sveglierai non ti ricorderai niente di questa chiacchierata.
> 
> Pillola Blu e vedrai quanto é profonda la tana del bianconiglio.

 

Scusa ma le pillole non dovrebbero essere scambiate?

L'ho visto diverso tempo fa ma sono assolutamente sicuro che fosse la pillola rossa

----------

## Pr0v4

Ragazzi volevo puntualizzare che l'articolo su petition online non é una mia creazione, infatti ho detto che l'ho trovato navigando in rete  :Very Happy: 

E sopratutto chiedo scusa a tutti se ci possono essere delle info non propio giuste, cmq l'ho letto un bel pó e sulla dicitura di Windows Longhorn viene corretto un pochetto piú in basso quando dice che il nuovo si chiamerá Windows Vista o View.

E per le pillole scusatemi davvero tanto se ho fatto confusione, adesso controllo e se é vero che vanno invertite modifico il thread  :Razz: 

Intanto ciao a tutti!!!

----------

## otaku

Sembra che ci siamo...

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=56994&r=PI

 *Luigi dell'Olio wrote:*   

> L'introduzione di laptop TC  prosegue - è stata fatta in maniera cauta, ma su tutto il fronte commerciale contemporaneamente. Questo la dice lunga su quanto ben meditato e pianificato sia questo primo passo". Una posizione confermata dai curatori della Wowarea, che sul loro sito riportano i nomi di alcuni prodotti Tpm già sul mercato: "Ci sono già desktop e notebook con Tpm forniti da Dell, Fujitsu, HP, Intel, Lenovo, Toshiba ed altri. Tpm richiede algoritmi crittografici forti come RSA SHA-1 e HMAC. Sto parlando di crittografia a 2048 bit: difficile da forzare".

 

mah speriamo bene... certo che se non viene posta un alternativa pulita noi poveri consumatori che possiamo fare?

vabbè ho fatto il pieno di paranoie per questa notte...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?id=1735114&r=PI

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## misterwine

Cavolo... è stata dura leggere tutti i post... beh, cmq speriamo che la apple dia il buon esempio!!

----------

## Dece

Bella notizia, e anche abile mossa di mercato da parte di Apple  :Smile: 

però occhio: *Quote:*   

> Amit Singh sostiene comunque che Apple potrebbe reintegrare il TPM nel proprio hardware qualora gli utenti dimostrassero di nuovo interesse verso le funzionalità garantite dal chip, o nel caso (molto probabile, a quanto si può prevedere) in cui il Trusted Computing diventasse l'architettura standard del non più personale personal computing.

 

Ovvero: "noi ora scommettiamo contro TC, ma se in un futuro tutti lo utilizzeranno, allora lo ri-utilizzeremo anche noi"

----------

## randomaze

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Ovvero: "noi ora scommettiamo contro TC, ma se in un futuro tutti lo utilizzeranno, allora lo ri-utilizzeremo anche noi"

 

Una caratteristica dell'hw apple è che si riesce a far girare sia OSX che Windoze. Nel momento in cui il software di Redmond richiederà il TC non sarà più possibile far ciò. Se ci sarà un numero sufficientemente grande di utenti che invece vorranno mantenere questa possibilità Friz ritornerà sulle mainboard di Cuppertino.

Certo, se questa assenza desse luogo a una numerosa migrazione di utenti verso le macchine Apple la situazione potrebbe far riflettere parecchie capoccie  :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Bella notizia, e anche abile mossa di mercato da parte di Apple 
> 
> però occhio: *Quote:*   Amit Singh sostiene comunque che Apple potrebbe reintegrare il TPM nel proprio hardware qualora gli utenti dimostrassero di nuovo interesse verso le funzionalità garantite dal chip, o nel caso (molto probabile, a quanto si può prevedere) in cui il Trusted Computing diventasse l'architettura standard del non più personale personal computing. 
> 
> Ovvero: "noi ora scommettiamo contro TC, ma se in un futuro tutti lo utilizzeranno, allora lo ri-utilizzeremo anche noi"

 

Sembra piu' che altro che non si fidino della riuscita del progetto -) e non come si spererebbe in una vera avversione al progetto stesso.

Visto che la apple e' sempre molto abile nelle mosse di mercato mi sarei aspettato invece di sentire l'inverso cioe' "se tutti lo utilizzeranno noi faremo il contrario (per accaparrarci chi lo avversa)"

ciao

----------

## zolar czakl

Pubblicita' progresso.

Watch the movie

Un momento di relax? :Rolling Eyes:  

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una caratteristica dell'hw apple è che si riesce a far girare sia OSX che Windoze. Nel momento in cui il software di Redmond richiederà il TC non sarà più possibile far ciò.

 

ma no. sarà sempre possibile usare un dispositivo tpm esterno.

non dobbiamo mica pretendere che la apple si converta istantaneamente alla filosofia del freee software. in fondo, il lancio del tpm, mi pare che lo abbiano proposto proprio loro...

la notizia è che la apple considera il tmp una tecnologia poco promettente, e il tpm oggetto ingombrante e costoso, mentre valuta che valga la pena scommettere sulla vitalità delle soluzioni alternative.

è chiaro, poi, che starà ad esse meritarsi la fiducia ricevuta (avete qualche dubbio?).

----------

